

Augmented Reality Could Be Coming to Your Contact Lens - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/10/15/augmented-reality-could-be-coming-to-your-contact-lens/

======
thwarted
It would be nice to get it on something as portable as normal glasses first.

------
joeycfan
Anyone remember the Baroness books from the 70's? She did this in one of them
- also she drove a racing car with a spoiler 'controlled by a computer the
size of a poker chip' - the first mention of microprocessors in literature I
think - this was 72 or so...

